# Places to get custom forum avatars



## Chris H.

In case you're not sure what an avatar is, it's the little picture that some members have underneath their username.

It's optional to use one, some people (like mine), use photos that are cropped and resized to fit the dimension requirements of the forums. Some people use pictures from elsewhere on the web, and there are some pretty neat websites around these days that allow you to design your own custom avatars.

Here are a few places you can download avatars:

Custom Avatars:
Voki Home
http://www.dookyweb.com/avatars.swf
http://avatars.yahoo.com/
DoppelMe - Free Dynamic Avatars
WeeWorld - WeeMee | Avatar | Games | Virtual World | Social Network | Forums
BeFunky.com - Photo effects with one click, Turn your photos into artwork.

Download Sites:
Free Avatar, Free Avatars, buddy icons, and Myspace icons for download - All Avatars - custom, artist-created avatars
Iconator.com - buddy icons - avatars - display pictures - away messages - and more!


----------

